# The Brat



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

My beautiful clydesdale filly who came to me just before Christmas is a total brat.
Here is the start of her becoming un-bratified. I'll update as we go so we can all watch her transformation into a good horse citizien.
She is pretty though...
(This is just for laughs. Don't take it as seriously as I am taking the education of this big baby. She is in safe hands and I have access to assistance should I need it. Enjoy the photos x)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Eeek didn't think they were so blurry! Sorry!
The road is a dead end road with no traffic at 7am. Just some terrifying sprinklers and murderous doves. She was perfectly safe, just been a bargy little twit and demanding that I take her back to her friends immediately. We had a good little lesson on how life is much easier when we listen to the human and she was a perfect little lady 10minutes after these action shots. 
I'm really enjoying working with such a big horse. I think she is the most beautiful thing, even with her googly eyes :loveshower:

I'll get some pretty ones of The Brat tomorrow


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's not always a brat. She's always googly eyed though.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow. I have no idea what the hell is wrong with the photos. Don't know how to delete either


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

They're not that bad but she is cute !


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She is lovely, just a bit silly as all babies are. I do love her really lol


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She is pretty. I love those big ole draft horses, they're pretty cool.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've never seen a web halter that buckles on the to of the nose like this:










and, the photo blurriness could be related to the resolution of the photo not being very high, or you having reduced it when you saved the photo (saved in a smaller size) . I dunno.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm could be that that halter is a bit large on her? But they all have a nose buckle don't they? I'm waiting on her rope one to arrive.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tiny, that style of halter is more common in Australia and New Zealand. I've seen them in pics from the UK, some, too. Seems the US and Canada are the only ones to use the style the have the buckle under the chin instead of over the nose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying! All halters over here are like this. There's a few that are under the chin but I don't like them lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm happy to say that the Brat has been less of a brat since our little walk. She's much more respectful of everyone's space and is a willing participant in all handling sessions.
Photos to follow!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm off to see the Brat tomorrow!  She has apparently grown and I'm going to try and string test her tomorrow. She should end up about 17/18hh but wont hold my breath. My 3 year old stringed at 16hh and is 15.1hh -_-* 
Photos tomorrow!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

EquineBovine said:


> I'm off to see the Brat tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey how are you ? Haven't seen you in a bit!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Tiny, that style of halter is more common in Australia and New Zealand. I've seen them in pics from the UK, some, too. Seems the US and Canada are the only ones to use the style the have the buckle under the chin instead of over the nose.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



serioiusly? I've never seen that before. that puts a bit of hardware right on top of the sensitive nose bone. worse than the knots of a rope halter.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> serioiusly? I've never seen that before. that puts a bit of hardware right on top of the sensitive nose bone. worse than the knots of a rope halter.


First time I saw it was on this forum, actually. When I first joined. Someone said something to the effect of "You have the halter on upside down" and there was a big debate about halters in the US versus halters in AU and the UK.

If adjusted properly, the buckle sits on the side of the nose, closer to the ring on that side, not directly on top of the nose bone. 

More like this:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Little old fluffy pants had her tootsies done yesterday. She was very good however she is doing what most draftys seem to love doing, leaning in the farrier just fr the heck of it.
I gave her a groom which she loved and have plaited her mane and tail to keep them lovely and long. She really is growing.
Will string test her today


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

She's cute!! 
I know a colt that has draft in him that leans on the farrier, it's quite annoying thinking of all that weight.:icon_rolleyes: 
What is her real name? Although "the Brat" is very cute!! 
Youngsters are fun, but they sure are a handful.:wink:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Her name is Winter Solstic, or Sol, or fat fluffy bum, or Brat.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

That's cute!! Like all horses; she has more than one name.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Atm its Soggy Butt. It's been raining all week


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Update - The Brat is back in town! She's enjoying all the human attention and her best friend is my mini, Ham. She is slowly shedding out...I swear I'm getting enough fluff off her daily to cover another few horses! Her feather is rather impressive (imo) and she is currently the best behaved out of all my herd. 
Farrier came yesterday and is very impressed with how well behaved she is. I had to put her feather in little pony tails though as they cover her whole hoof -_-* Very cute. 
Will load some photos in a tick.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope these work!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Yey! She's majorly bum high atm. Her left eye still weeps every now any then but they're not red. I have a sunshade ready for her this summer so we're all set


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She's so cute, and she's grown! I've been looking at this thread but never took part. She'll be a very cute (not so little) horse.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I string tested her the other day. It reckons 17.3hh. I'm hoping for anything over 16.2hh haha
I should stop calling her Brat. She really is a little darling and currently my favourite as everyone else is high on the spring grass and generally being jerks >_<


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

What...what are these things? 
My farrier thinks splints? Only on front legs. Don't seem to bother her.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

No idea, but hope you get it figured out and that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Are they soft? Or hard? My first thought was wind puffs.

PS Your horses are so beautiful!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Captain Evil said:


> Are they soft? Or hard? My first thought was wind puffs.
> 
> PS Your horses are so beautiful!!!


What are wind puffs??
I'm not too concerned as they're not painful or bothering her, but the way my farrier looked at them last time threw me a bit. She's had them ever since I've had her. 

And thanks  I'm rather proud of how well they've wintered. Both were uncovered which is probably why Brat is holding on to her fluff!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Captain Evil said:


> Are they soft? Or hard? My first thought was wind puffs.
> 
> PS Your horses are so beautiful!!!


I've just googled wind puffs and have to say, some of the smaller ones look a bit like what's going on with her. However they're only in the front legs.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, so I didn't know what wind puffs were because in the UK we call them wind galls >_< goodness knows what they call them here in NZ!! 
So as far as I know she's never had any injuries, she's on 24/7 turn out in a large paddock and these little things are only on front legs. I'll see if I can have a vet look at them. Don't want them to hinder her growth or movement or become something worse!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

First heat yesterday. My baby is growing up


----------

